# MeatHead's Thread



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi my name is SweetPea. My mommies name is Angeland daddys name is DJ. They drove very far to bring me home. It waslong bumpy ride and I did not like it at all. But when we got in I gotto meet a big giantgantic thing and it scared me a bit. Her name isSamantha and she is a german shepard/golden retreiver doggie. I will behalf her size when I grow up and I hope to beat her up too. I like herand she always lay by my pen while I rest up durring the day. I am inthe room with bunch of little weired furry thingies that always scream.I am not sure if I like it but I will get used to them. Maybe I canbecome friends with them too. I got to meet Scruffy, Porky, Moppy andDuster I think. They are called guinea pigs that I called them furrythingies. hehehehe. Here are some pictures of me and my pen.

My first ride











I am trying to figure out this toys that are Samantha's.






Mommie let me run around in 2 rooms all alone and I did not do anything bad but crawled under a dresser. Hehehehe








What was that mommie.





Where is my daddy at. I want to play with him.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Awwww, SweetPeasMommie. What a little doll!

Love the way she's standing in this picture.







Oh, and Welcome aboard,SweetPeasDaddy.



What a beautiful baby you both have. I'm very jealous!

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

This is my first bath that I got last night. It took forever for my tail to get butchy again. I was sad until it got butchy.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi thanks Carolyn Aint sweet pea adoll? I love her but I think she is gonna mommysgirl. She runs from me but loves her.:X She makesthe best birthday present. Eat your heart out everyone.I willsee if I can get Angel to post midget sized pictures instead ofgargantuan sized pics. I love the forum and the setup andall. Nice site you got here. As soon as we get morepics. we will get them up.

God Bless


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum , Whata beautiful gorl sheis BUT 







BUT I have one complaint , Look howcramped up she is in that cage poordaarlin hasnt got even enough roomto streatch out them beautifull ears ,:laugh:

just joking I love the size of that cage !!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah tell me about it. Sosmall. What will she do??? I really hope she doenstget clausterphobic.:race:I really hpoe this car doesnt run out of gas


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 22, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> Hi thanks Carolyn Aint sweet pea a doll?I love her but I think she is gonna mommys girl. She runsfrom me but loves her.:X She makes the best birthdaypresent. Eat your heart out everyone.I will see if I can getAngel to post midget sized pictures instead of gargantuan sizedpics. I love the forum and the setup and all.Nice site you got here. As soon as we get more pics. we willget them up.
> 
> God Bless


"Eat your heart out everyone"? Nice...and to that I give youtheraspberry



SweetPea is absolutely PRECIOUS! I really am jealous. 

Enjoy the baby stage. They grow so fast. As Tinaalso known as dajeti2, (Fanatic Flemish Fan and has researched them forYEARS), says they grow as she's watching them. I swear it'strue. I'm the proud parent of 3 rabbits, one is a Flemishthat I adopted from CA that needed a home. Her 1st mom puther on a plane to CT back in November and I enjoy her somuch. 

Glad to have you join the forum. Really enjoy your bride'sinput. She was very _very_ kind to me whenaBest Friend of mine, Carl (aka Buck Jones - picture in myavatar), died recently. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

I was kept posted about all on BuckJones. I was wondering if you could get me an avatar with himto use in memorium. I am sorry to hear of your loss as I knowit will be a big blow to the bunny/rabbit community. GodBless.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

DJ I have one of him as a avatar if you would like it. I can give it to ya.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 22, 2005)

"Do you think I should put connectors on them to keep it from sagging"

I just ripped down Freddys Nic condo for the same reason and i out inthe connectors and viola! no more sagging! ..also i had to use alotless zipties this time around.

sweet pea is is adorable!! how big is she already?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

I am doing them now. But I had to waste alotfrom before. I am not doing the connectors on the bottom but I am doingthem on the top and middle. So far it is alot sturdier and not muchstagging yet. Almost done and I just smashed my fingers in between 2grids ouch. 

she is about 2.5lbs or less. So tiny. Her birthday is June 3rd.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

did that hurt when you smashed your fingys?


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so glad you started a thread forher. I'm going to have to get pictures of the girls when Iget home. I've smashed my finger in the squares when tryingto up in connectors....I said quite a few choice words.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

I did say some words that wern't nice either. lol


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

what i want to know is this:



did it hurt?


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 22, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> what i want to know is this:
> 
> 
> 
> did it hurt?


*YES!!!!!!!*

Jen


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

then i think you should know something very important:



i didnt feel nuthin


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahaha

Yeah it hurt for me too.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 22, 2005)

i really need to be competely honest with you :







it really didn't bother me one bit


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

Mommie, I am trying to eat my dinner. But nooooooooooo you had to disturb me.






Ymmie Raisins





Awwww mommie Puhleeeeeeeeeeeease more






Yay I got another one.






Mommie you are making me work for them. 






Gimmie dat raisin now!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

Ohh yummie Cherrios.





What is back there daddy?






What is that on the couch daddy?






Want some daddy?




Want some more!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

This is my spot on the couch. No one but me, mommie and daddy.









Where are my raisins. I want more!









Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yay more raisins for me.





This is my sleeping spot. Under the biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig table.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

isnt my little girl the best bunny out there?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

I have noticed that she has gotten a bit biggersince Thursday when we got her. I had to look at her first picture fora sec then look at her today's picture and she did get a bit bigger.She begs to come out of her cage when we walk by.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 25, 2005)

Very cute pictures!!  

~Amy


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

Now, would tha tbe in reference to me or thebunny?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Obviously I knowit was her, but I just had to ask LOL


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

My mommie redid my cage last week because itlooked like it was gonna fall on my little head. Mommie and daddy didnot feel safe about it so mommie took the connectors and put them inthe middle and top part of my cage and now it does not look like itwill fall on my lil head.

Here is a better looking cage.









mommie put this blue tent thing in my cage. 





Anybunny home?





I guess not





I found my keys


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

Yay more snacks daddy. 






Daddy was too slow for me to wait. So I decided to do it my self.






Yes! more raisins





Mommie I can't reach it.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

Mommie I have been a good girl






Gimmie Gimmie






Yay I got it.





Who's There?






Anybunny down there!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

What the heck did you do mommie and daddy!!!!





Whaddyalookin at??






Uh oh I'm in big trouble?





I think I am gonna get yelled at. Shhhh don't tell mommie and daddy that I piddled on the couch. lol





The water looks so good.





I am trying to hide here.





This is comfy.





Mommie ya got any money to buy be some snacks so I can share with daddy.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

If you don't like my pictures. I'm gonna get you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Sweet Pea is stunning, can I have her? Just kidding.

Where did you get the hay rack? I could use one that size for my two rascals.

Soooska


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

hehe...you better protect Sweetpea from any potential bunny nappers!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 28, 2005)

No one is bunnynappin SweetPea No one. Watch outbecause my hubby will protect her because he's got lots of machine gunsand a tank. He is a marine. Hoooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh

:gun:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

bwahahha ...he'll have to battle this squid!!! 

___________

Navy..what!??!? we so terrorized the Marines on our base


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope he got plenty of his guys who fight in front line and they got it everything he can ask for. Watch out.:gun:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 28, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Sweet Pea is stunning, can I have her? Just kidding.
> 
> Where did you get the hay rack? I could use one that size for my two rascals.
> 
> Soooska




I used the grids for the nic. I bent them and used binder clips to clip it to the walls of her cage.

you can not take her. She is daddy's lil girl


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lmbo!! ...bring it on! never been beat by a Marine before!! 

(seriously tho...all due respect toanyone in the forces hasmy respect and admiration! (evendespite the fact imina diff. branch!))


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> bwahahha ...he'll have to battle this squid!!!
> 
> ___________
> 
> Navy..what!??!? we so terrorized the Marines on our base


sounds to me like squid is on the dinner menu tonight. Theworst thing that seafood ever did to me was make me sick, but that'sjust because I didn't cook it right. LOLThat's my evil littledeath ray eyeball thingy goin there. Better watchout. They might getcha. If they do you will walkaround looking like this.....:duck:......now we wouldn't want thatwould we? Would we?!? I can even show you one timeI evil eyeballed a guy and he looked like this.....:monkey:.....Now ifI really like ya I will just make you walk funny, likethis.....:waiter:.....but if I don't like ya, then you will have thishappen to ya.....:ele:.....so it will depend on the mood I am gonna bein. So, if you come a knockin and I am here.....:gun:.....then you might want to go and do this.....:race:.....orthis.....:dragster:.....so you don't wind up looking likethis.....:bunnydance:.....or this.....:stork:.....No bunny-nappershere!!!!! Never forget..........alwayswatching, always watching.



P.S. Marines = :blueribbon:, Navy = :mrsthumper::yes:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> lmbo!! ...bring it on! never been beat by a Marine before!!
> 
> (seriously tho...all due respect toanyone in the forces hasmy respect and admiration! (evendespite the fact imina diff. branch!))


As much as I like to joke around with other members of the ArmedForces, I always will have respect for those that served or haveserved. God Bless the USA, London and all of our fightingforces.



Semper Fi and HOORAH


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

all i have to say is ..................... :laugh:...............


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> all i have to say is .....................:laugh:...............


Look in the mirror again?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lol..............dun get me started !i aptly earned the nickname "hellraiser" (but all in goodfun) omg............whenever the army/navy games would go onthe base was absolutely insane ..officers included!! flags n stuff allover!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

I really miss being in the Marines. Itwas the best of me and the worst of me, especially fightnights. Friday nights were fun.

I never really got into it with anyone aside form the Navy.The Army, Coast Guard and the others would always try and start the fungames we had, but we always told them that it was games played betweenREAL branches of the Military, and it would diffuse pretty quick afterthat. LOL We always had fun with theNavy. They always had fun with us too. Thepractical jokes never did stop. We always had our few on bothsides that would get carried away and take it personal instead of funrivalry, but outside of that, there was never really anyproblems. You know what they say, there is always a few badapples in every bushel. In the Corps, they would always bethe first ones discharged. It has been a long time since Ihave had any fun rivalry with a Squid and I have forgotten most of thejokes I know, but maybe we can refresh my memory a little bit as timegoes on here. But I gotta warn ya, even without myrememberances, I am still good. Better gear up squid, bigdawgs in the house. LOL I'm looking forward to this.




P.S. I was nicknamed Superman. Funny story behind that is...

My first jump in flight school. Doing a static jump and as Iam the last one out the hatch, my chute snags and rips a 10 foot holein it. I hit the trees at almost 30 miles an hour.OWWW!!! It still hurts when I thinkaboutit. I got the pics somewhere. When I get time, Iwill scan them and post up in this thread. Share yours too ifyou have any good ones. Oh that's right, Navy.Nuthin good there. HAHA


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, you still aint gettin my bunnyI'm always watching.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

i dunno about you, but that competition stuffwas like beat into our heads during basic training.........with theMarines being our best competition, then the Army and the Air Forcebeing "girls" (for lack of being able to say what wewerereallytold) ...and they really held it up onour base ...like i was in pensacola (even tho it was a Navy base we hadall 4 forces on base)and it was encouraged to raid and pickon anyone who wasnt Navy.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lmbo ......we had SO much fun with the marines.. they NEVER took it as offense but as good fun ..........the army/airforce would always cry that we were being mean...........



ive got a truce here... you stay away from my meathead, illstay away from your sweetpea!! .............but i warn you,dun rawl me up!!!!! big dawgs or not youve gotthe#1B.here!!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah they tried to drill it into us aswell. I think that they all do it so we can form a greatsense of loyalty to our own branch. Funny thing is when youhave all four branches together, the Navy and the Corps go at it likecats and dogs, but when one of the others chimes in, we team up and goafter the little guys. then when we have both showed what itis really like, we go back to fighting like cats and dogs again.



aaaahhhhh.....thosw were the days. By the way, what was yourMOS? I started as a Sniperwith the 1st and 3rd, but i tookthe Endoc and went Recon after a year into my MOS school. Inever really got to see any excitement in war time, due to my years ofenlistment, but I had more than my share while MPing.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> lmbo ......we had SO much fun with the marines .. they NEVERtook it as offense but as good fun ..........the army/air force wouldalways cry that we were being mean...........
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a truce here... you stay away from my meathead, illstay away from your sweetpea!! .............but i warn you,dun rawl me up!!!!! big dawgs or not youve gotthe#1B.here!!!


Well, how can I stay away from your Meathead after I recon itand bring him back here to be with my little Sweet Pea? anddont forget, Superman has his laser vision.LOL #1 B or not, I'll whoop ya! I even have my 18guinea pigs to back me up.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

bwahhaha ............ dun make me get my Labs togobble up your guinea pigs likesnacks!!!!!!!!!!!now you stay away fromthat meathead!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

I have MARINE trained my guinea pigs with asupersonic screech that renders dogs useless. While they aredown I will get my Samantha, German Shep/ Gold Retriever to finish offyour labs. She is delicately trained in play with youropponent before you eliminate your opponent. In fact, I amgoing to show you a picture of her at her meanest just to scare you.
































































I bet your scared now huh? Isn't she the toughest looking doggy you have ever seen? That'd scare anyone off.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lol .........she looks like such a sweetie!! i bet she'd lick me to death before anything else!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah probably. When someone knocks onthe door she barks defiantly in protection, but it only lasts till weopen the door, then she has to sniff and play. i don't getit. It's like fear factor. The threat is there, butyou know it wont hold out.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lmbo...........if someone ever tried to rob ourhouse i think my dogs would prolly help them pack the bags... they aresuch mushes they would lick you to death before anything else!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah I think labs and retrievers are prettynotorious for that. She is such a sweetie though. Ireally dont know what I would do without her.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

same here......i love them to pieces...heres my babies..dudley n hunter


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey those guys are beautiful. How oldare they? Looks like one chocolate and one black.They are cute aren't they. I guess we are gonna have to takethem with us when we come for Meathead and the others.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

correct you are... they are 5 years old .. thechocolate is startin to go grey on his chin its so cute......also cuteis that the blk one was the runt of the litter and the chocolate wasthe alpha and blk one ended up being bigger 

you may not have my babies or meathead mister ...dont make me have a talk with Angel!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

That is so funny about the runt and the alpha. They are cute.



Angel will help me. I'll tell her what to do and she will do it. We are pretty good like that. LOL:laugh:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

ooooooooooooo! im gonna tell you said that!!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

Please don't. Everyone knows that theonly thing more fierce than a Marine is a Marine's wife.Besides, if you do tell Angel, I will tell my mommy and she will putyou over her knee.



I kinda wish there was a mad smiley sticking out its tongue at ya. That one sorta doesn't cut it here, huh?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lol.....you are too funny ....yeah like a smiley that was a combo of these :X


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah sumthin like that. Well, I guessI sorta got my point across. Next time I will just add themboth. you'll know what I'll mean right?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

sure


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

ok, so what do we talk about now?



MARINES RULE!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

lol..........lets not beat the dead horse!..............eventually i have to go to sleep ..but that willhappen as soon as i get sleepy .......iswear i have my days and nightsconfused like a baby...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

oh yeah you too huh? I cant ever getmy body to figure out what time of day it is. I get tired andthen all of a sudden it is like I had an overdose ofcaffeine. It'll keep me up all night long. I toldAngel earlier today that I was not gonna stay up late as i was tootired. She agreed. She's still in there sewing andhere I am. Oh well, as long as I am having fun.

Pickles blended in with our cammies. they were the same color.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

I am not sure what got into Sweet Pea, but sheis binkin around in there like crazy. Tonight her favoritesong is MANIAC.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

ooooooooo...whats she sewing?

yea .. i dunno whats wrong with me im up by 10 am the latest and thatssleeping in ...and i have a full day of work and activities..but imjust never tired enough to sleep! 

ugh....our uniforms were so gross..all blue...the only thing i keptwere the jumpsuits...theyre great for wearing over clothes whenshoveling snow!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

I loved our flight suits. Yeah youguys had them white uniforms with the blue stripes. Couldthey make you look any more goofy? On the other hand, I lovedour Marines uniforms, especially our dress blues and white'sThey were always so sharp. 10 AM is sleeping in for me aswell. Sometimes I will not go tosleep at all overnight. I have a feeling that tonight is another one of thosenights. the more the night passes, the more awake I amgetting. OH GREAT!!! NOW I AM ON THE GRAVEYARD SHIFTAGAIN!!! HOW THRILLING!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

i just took a sleeping aide like 20mins ago and it is now kicking my butt .... have a good night to all you !!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

hey you too. Have a good night. Dont let the Guinea pigs bite LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you guys get any rain yet? It's been pouring here tonight and I was thinking of y'all...

peg


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah we finally got some relief. Itnever made 80 today and no humidity. It was an absolutelyperfect fall day today. even though it isnt fall yet, it wasstill a nice fall day. We got hammered with rain all dayyesterday and we didnt get a lot of rain today, but it was a soakingrain which is what we needed. Now, if the grass grows, wereback in business.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> ooooooooo...whats she sewing?


I sew guinea pig cozies. One is cuddle cups, binkies ( like a sleepingbag but both ends open), and tents are just for the pignic coming up onthe 14th of aug. Check out my site in my profile. It is under Isaac'sHaven Store up top of the page. there are a few links in there.

Today storta looked like a fall day. Cloudy, gloomy, no humidity, andonly reached 72 degrees today. It was soooooooooooooooooooooooo nicefinally a break and all of our critters here are sighing of releaf.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Today was another beautiful day. Norain, humidity and cloudy and cool. Stayed in the 70'sagain. Got a little work done today as well.Toinight fans are off and windows are open. Know what thatmeans????? That means we could film Sweet Pea bunny binkingall over the place. You should have seen her. Itwas crazy. All I need to do is figure out a way to copy fromthe junk camcorder we have to my computer and then you all can seeit. She is totally adorable. I love herdearly. We got a few more pictures of her today as well andif I can get Angel to do it, I will have her post them for you to seeas well. Allrighty, have fun.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 29, 2005)

Ugh do I haveta go in the litter box.





Lemmie out.





I want out nowwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 29, 2005)

In case you havent noticed, we are gonna blastyou with pictures of Sweet Pea. Now I know that is just gonnareally upset some of you huh?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah. I mean how can I stand to look at suchtotal loveliness, such cuteness, such sweetness, such..... Who am I kidding? Bring them on....

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 30, 2005)

lol She just had her first bite of an apple. She absolutly loves it.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 30, 2005)

:clap:



she's growing up so fast.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

It was too hot so I decided to try to spread my legs back.





This is my mommie giving me some cheerios. She gives me extra if I am a good girl.







I thought she was dead for a moment. When I snapped the pic she woke up. She was not pleased.




She played dead again on me. So I knew that she is alive and well. Alsothat was the day she had mild heat exhastion. So I bathed her incool/warm water. She perked right up and wanted to play.




I was trying to get her used to this so I can start cutting her nails.I fell in love with her cute lil nose. After 2 hrs of fighting with herto cut her sharp nails.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

I want to show everyone all of my other friends I have made since moving in.

They are called guinea pigs. Boy do the wheek at anything soooooo loud.There were times that I wanted to beat up the one that really wheeks. Ithink I heard mommie yell the name Peanut the chubby one. I also haveone big friend that can back me up for anything. Her name is Samanthaand she is a german shepard/golden retriever mix. She is sooooooooocool and she lays next to my pen while mommie and daddy is on therabbits only forum. Cool or what. 

Here they are

The tan one is Patches, one in the middle is Blizzard and the last one is Autumn





This is Harriette. She is a drama queen and the boss of all the piggie girls. She is so cool.






This is MuMu. She runs very very fast. Mommie always have a hard timecatching her. It usually take about 15 minutes for mommie to finallyget her out. lol





This is Peanut the one who wheeks very loud. She woke me up when I was so tired. I wanted to beat her up.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Princess Fluffykins. She is the firstpiggie that mommie and daddy got. She is the oldest piggie too. She is3 years old I think.








This is Scruffles. She is very shy and wheeks everytime mommie picksher up. I heard that she lost her sister Holly back in January. She wasonly 3 weeks old. Also Scruffles has another sister her name isBlizzard.






This is Weezer. She has a funny hair do and she is cool too. Her mommieis Peanut. Half of her family lives with us and some of them found goodhomes.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

These are some of the girls I have never met. They all got new homes. Except for Holly.

This one is Holly. I saw her pic and she looks just like Scruffles butdifferent nose color. Rest in Peace little girl. 12/19/04 - 1/10/05.This picture was taken when she was only an hour old.





This is Kiara. She is related to Peanut, Weezer, Scruffles, Blizzard,and Holly. There are some boys too. You will find out when she postspics of the boys.






This is Muffy. Muffy is the grandmother to Blizzard, Holly, and Scruffles.





This is Oreo/ black and white one. She is the daughter to Muffy.





This is Piggles. She is the other daughter to Muffy.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

These are the other girls that found good homes.

This is Punkin. Muffy's 2nd litter daughter. 





This is Squeakers. Muffys other daughter. 1st sisters to Oreo and Piggles. 






This is Stinkers.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Our boys living with us.

This is Porky. He loves to show off to the pretty girls below him. He makes funny noises. 






The twins. Moppy and Duster. They are funny cause they always popcorn.Everytime mommie or daddy would run a sweeper they run like a maniacand popcorn. I laugh at them. The one on the left is Duster and the oneon the right is Moppy. I never saw their long hair yet but mommieshaves their hair until the weather cools down. I think they are cute. 





This is Checkers. Mammas boy and he gets mad at mommie if she holds anyother critters including me. He will not let daddy pick him up first.Mommie has to pick him up.I think Checkers and I will be bestfriends during freetime.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Gizmo, Checkers brother. He is cool andall but I heard that he just beat up his Uncle Prince so they have tolive separatly. Don't worry Prince is ok just a nasty gash on his lip. 






This is Prince. Mommie and daddy got lots of pigtures of him cause ofhis goofy hair. He loves to show off for the pigtures. He is the onewith the nasty gash on his lip and he had a minor heat stroke the otherday when I had heat exhastion. Mommie was so scared beacause she didnot want to loose Prince. He is so funny and talks alot. Also he is theonly piggie that likes his belly rubbed. I think that is funny too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Now these are the ones that found new homes and are being fostered.

The first 4 boys are being fostered. Also they have lived with mommieand daddy. The lady who adopted the 3 brothers King, Furby, and Simbahad to bring them back to us because her son is very allergic to them.

This is Simba





This is Furby






This is King Jr






This is Scruffy. Very funny chubby guy. He weighs 3lbs and 5oz. He is heavier than all the piggies.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

These are the guys that have found new homes and I never met them.

This is Chewie






This is Reese, Chewie's brother.






This is Midnight.






I am gonna let mommie back on so she can do the family tree so you knowwho is related to who in piggie wise after she post a picture of my bigbest friend Samantha. I know that mommie and daddy had 2 holland lopbuns so I will have her post pics of them too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is Samantha.

She makes those goofy faces when she is in trouble.









Here is Thumper.





Here is Abby


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow you have lots of piggies! :shock: But they're all so cute and innocent I bet, and I love your dog, she's beautiful.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you. Most of them piggers are rehomed.Peanut and Weezer is going to live with a friend of mine in Ohio nextweekend. The 4 boys I am rehoming as well and they might go to ohiowith the girls too.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh so how many will you have left?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

We will be down to between 10 to 12 guinea pigs.Once we find a nice home and all we will become breeders to lionheadsand flemish giants.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

That's really cool. You'll be busy!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh yeah we will


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

we already are and we dont do nuthin.I dont get it. We never have anything to do yet we areconstantly busy. Is that even possibe???:foreheadsmack:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> we already are and we dont do nuthin. I dont getit. We never have anything to do yet we are constantlybusy. Is that even possibe???:foreheadsmack:


You gotthat right. I dont know either. ugh


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah I would think so.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2005)

lol


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Any more Sweetpea picturesaround? HMM?? :?


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Any more Sweetpea picturesaround? HMM?? :?


Yeah we got a bunch more. I will have Angel postthem. It is a little more difficult for me to post them asAngel and I each have our own pc's run through a network and she hasthe camera hooked up to hers. I just let her do the pictureposting. Let me light a fire.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hokie dokie thank ya kindly!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Lemmie upload em all.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Hokie dokie thank ya kindly!


that'll be 49.95


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2005)

Here ya go guys. She has gotten so much bigger.Does anyone weigh their buns at all. If so what kind of scale did youbuy to weigh your buns.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yay!! I lova da Sweetie pea!! Thank you so much.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hokiedokie thank ya kindly!
> ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Yay!! I lova da Sweetie pea!! Thank you so much.


Your welcome


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> ...


yeah sure. why not?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

All right dj give her a discount. lol


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

I am not gonna make you pay to see her pics. It;s her daddy


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

Would you take...Monopoly money? Eh? It's pretty....


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I am not gonna make you pay to see her pics. It;s her daddy
> 
> 
> Thank you! Haha he has been outsmarted!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I amnot gonna make you pay to see her pics. It;s her daddy
> ...


You got that right. hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*WHOOOHOOO!!*


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

I think I'm going to go make Stanley's new thread now. Please come look when I'm done!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

Sure thing.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

I charged you not her. Gotta pay me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

She is not going to pay you at all. I should bethe one getting the money cause I got her for your birthday so No onegets charged.


----------



## ariel (Aug 7, 2005)

I weigh Bindy, and I just use the kitchen scales , pop her in the bowl and away you go!

I weighed her last week and she is 4lb 6 oz.

I'm going to have to but her on a no junk rule for a bit :nonono:opcorn:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

lol Yeah you should.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 7, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> I weigh Bindy, and I just use the kitchen scales , pop her in the bowl and away you go!
> 
> I weighed her last week and she is 4lb 6 oz.
> 
> I'm going to have to but her on a no junk rule for a bit :nonono:opcorn:


cute little Sweet Pea morphs into evil spastic Sweet Pea when we try and put her into a scale.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

She thought that I was gonna kill her. She kept flying out of my arms everytime.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Those ears are just too cute!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 12, 2005)

She is a sweetie but she can be nasty too. Sheknows that I go in her cage to get to the closet or clean her cage out.She would run up to bite my socks or clothes owwwwwwwwww got my skin.Sometimes she would do it on purpouse and bite my fingers. ugh. She hasgotten so big already. wow.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 12, 2005)

:sunshine::laugh::rofl::brat:never bit me yet. HAHAHAHAH LOLOLOLOLOLOL:highfive:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 12, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> She thought that I was gonna kill her. She kept flying outof my arms everytime.


Do you have a good bathroom scale? You can hold her, step on, weigh, put her down, weigh again and do the math.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 12, 2005)

Not a bad Idea. I will do it now.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 12, 2005)

Tell you guys what. If you can guess SweetPea's Weight within a few hrs. I will see who is the winner.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 13, 2005)

Man Angel and DJ, I don't think I've posted anymore pictures of Delilah and Anissa yet!! LMBO ButI did have Abby's stasis and Delilah's diarrhea to deal with....

Do you have any more photos of Abby? You could post them inmy home thread if you do...I'd love more Abby photos, especially thoseadorable baby pictures.

Jen


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm going to guess about 8.5 pounds.Maybe I should tack on another pound or two for the ears? lolShe is so cute.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 13, 2005)

Cirrustwi: not a prob at all. I will do a new photo bucket for Abby's Pics. 

Nope she is now 5lbs and growing. Close.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow its been awhile since I have posted any pics of her.

Here are a few more.

It was a hot day here at our place. She was sleeping like that all day long.

















She was standing on the box that I gave her to play with. I thought is was cute looking like that


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

I got more pics coming up soon. Boy she hasgotten so big already. She is very bad, if I don't let her out of thecage as soon as I open the door she would try and bite my fingers. BadSweetPeaBad



Guess what. One of our neighbors next door was talking to my hubby theother day. She asked him if we wanted a chinchilla. Well my hubby hasalways wanted on but they are pretty expensive. Well she said that forus we can have one for free. Oh so we took up the deal now and maderoom for our new chinnie. We just got him a few mins ago. My gosh is hecute. He loves me already and was squeaking for me to pull him out. lolI will post pics up soon.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats on the chin....Were you able to work it out to keep SweetPea with the inlaws moving in? Hope you were!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah we are. I have pics of the whole intirecage set up with SweetPea and 10 of our piggers. WE took a baby girlpiggieoff of my friend to hold intill tomorrow. Well we arekeeping her too. Once I get it uploaded on photobucket and get morebetter pics of our new chinnie then I will post pics.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

Great news, so glad to hear it!! Yeah for SweetPea!!! (and you too of course!)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

Me too. I still miss the 3 boys though. Allthree are getting neutered tomorrow and thurs. A friend of ours is avet tech and she took them in forme.



But I got to haveroom. For a chinnie you can have a simplecage with shelves butour boy piggershas to beseparated cause they hated eachother.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy I amso happy and excited. Got my chinny and my bunny and mypiggies. Now it seems like we live in a farm somewhere inChina.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

lol ya got that right. I heard from a friend ofours who took the 3 boys. The twins got neutered this morning and doingfine. Gizmo is getting neutered tomorrow along with his teeth gettingcut down a bit.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

more Pics of SweetPea. I gave her floortime in our bedroom since all of our pets are living in our bedroom now.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

Look how big she has gotten wow :shock:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is our new chinnie. His name is Paco.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> more Pics of SweetPea. I gave her floortime in our bedroomsince all of our pets are living in our bedroom now.


Does that include me honey???


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

aint my kids precious?????


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 31, 2005)

Aw, great chinchilla! Are they playful? Will he meet the buns? I hope the neuter goes well. SweetPea is gorgeous.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

I said our.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote:*


> Aw, great chinchilla! Are they playful? Will he meet thebuns? I hope the neuter goes well. SweetPea is gorgeous.


I don'tknow. SweetPea has not met him yet but one of our male piggie Checkersmet him through the cage. Paco squeaked really low. So cute. He isplayfull but really wants to run around alot so THis is our firstchinnie and I am a bit nervous cause they love to be out and up allnight.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *jordiwes wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aw, greatchinchilla! Are they playful? Will he meet the buns? I hope the neutergoes well. SweetPea is gorgeous.
> ...


replaced hiswater bottle on the cage twice last night. I was all worriedand losing sleep. I kept waking up wondering if he made itout of th ecage last night and when I would shine the light on him, hewould be sitting on his middle ramp just sitting there staring atme. I felt so bad. I just wanted to hold him andhug and love him and kiss him and squeeze him and love him and hug andhold him and love him and kiss him and squeeze him. I justwanted to be El Mira


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *jordiwes wrote: *
> ...


OH Now I have someone to call ElMyra. Yay.DJ calls me that cause I am always holding an animal.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

i say that because you always torture our poor little babies.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> i say that because you always torture our poor littlebabies.


I do not. I take care of them like I am supposed to do.And besides I am always cleaning up their lil poos. So Paco is your lilpoo poomess.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 31, 2005)

uh huh


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> uh huh


yup dat right


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 3, 2005)

Well got a funny story to tell all of you guys about the bad bunnytude SweetPea.

DJ and I was watching The Lord of the Rings 2. We were at the partwhere everyone was heading off to the new location to hide from Saurmon.

The next thing we notice was a shadow of 2 big ears. I jumped andstarted to laugh realizing that it was SweetPea and she had found herway out of her cage. What did she do started to run back in the bedroomacting like I was here the whole time being a good girl. Not causemummie and daddy caught ya. What she does is she bites the nic gridsuntil the binder clips would snap off. Then she pushes the door open.lol. We went out to Kmart and bought the rest of the mesh grids thatwere on clearance for 13 bucks. WE are converting Sweetpea's cage inthat so she can not bite the door open. lol She will be bad.

Ok SweetPea wants to talk.

Today is my Daddy's 30thbirthday.



Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to Daddy

Happy Birthday to you.

I love you Daddy.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Sep 3, 2005)

I love you two to. Thank you Sweet Pea for the purdy bunny burfday song.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 3, 2005)

Your welcome Daddy.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 3, 2005)

My sister Delilah and I turned 3 months today.Jen has Delilah and I miss my sister. I hope to see her some day Jencause I miss her and I want to see how big she is along with Anissa.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2005)

I was able to take SweetPea outside for thesecond time. But this time I got all the extra grids and converted theminto a play area for SweetPea and the guinea pigs.

Boy did she have a ball eating grass and checking out the neighborhood.She got to meet our neighbor's granddaughter who lives there as well.She liked SweetPea and kept saying big bunny rabbit.

Here are some pics of her enjoying her nice day of 75 degrees.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2005)

Mummie switched my cage grids around. She bought some mesh grids to use for my cage instead of the square ones.

I found out why she is using the mesh ones. She is using them so I can not find my way out of the cage. 















As you can see is the whole set up is a 2x6 cage but SweetPea is in a2x4 cage and right next to her is 2 2x2 ontop of each other for the 2loner male guinea pigs. Then just above SweetPea and the cavies is a2x6 cage for 7 female guinea pigs. Then just above the all the cage isa 2x2 for the other loner male guinea pigs. 

Them mesh grids are so much nicer than the regular grids. Now as youcan see in the back of the cages on the bottom is the regular grids.Once we move all the cages will be in mesh grids. I will be picking upat least one more box maybe 2 if kmart still has them at a differentlocation. They have them on clearance for 13 bucks. Can not beat them.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

What a beautiful picture of SweetPea! 

He's so beautiful. SPM &amp; SPD. You take excellentpictures of him, but with a subject like that, how could you go wrong.

SPD: I'm sorry I missed wishing you a Happy 30thBirthday. I hope you had a lovely day with your Bride andfamily. Love, Peace, and Happiness in the upcomingyear.





-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

I was going through her pics on the camera andsaw how nice this one is and I had to post it cause I knew that youwould like it. She absolutly loves to be outside.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Sep 8, 2005)

HI Carolyn,

I am sorry I have not been able to get on and be here as much I wouldlike to be. There is so much going on with my Mom and Dadmoving in with us along with Mom's cancer and blood/gelclots. Almost all of my time is taken up with taking care ofmy parents and grandma that I don't get much time to do things I wantto or would like to.

I am officially old now as I have been told.(ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!) I wound up spending the day cuttinggrass. We live in Pittsburgh and we havent had all of threedrops of rain all summer. With hurricane Katrina passingthrough we had 5 straight days of a slow soaking rain and everythingnder the sun blossomed from it. Owning a lawn care business,I was pleased to say I was finally able to go out and make a littlemoney. It is pretty darn nice when you can finally pay somebills that have been lagging behind all year long LOL. I alsowas able to go see my mom in the hospital in the evening for a fewhours. Since her hospital is in the city, it costs a fortuneto pay for parking. SO in the morning I take dad in and drophim off and pick him up at night. This doesnt allow me toomuch oppurtunity to see her while she is in, so it was nice to be ableto finally see her for a little while. I couldn't ask foranything more.

Now, my dearest little daughter Sweet Pea. She is such a painin the butt. She takes after her daddy, (me). Sincemom and dad are moving in with us, our house has to be sanitized anddisinfected almost every day sice she is highly susceptible toinfections and other crap. This means that the 10 guineapigs, Sweet Pea and our chinchilla, (Paco), are all now staying in ourroom. This does not do well with all nocturnalanimals. My sleep factor has gone downhill quite a bit as oflate. Sweet Pea is the biggest sleep depriving nocturnalvampire of them all. Paco barks periodically atnight. The guinea pigs chew on coroplast here andthere. Sweet pea starts rattling the cage the second thelights go out till we climb out of bed. I though I would getsmart and go lay on the couch the other night. FORGETIT! That is quite possibly the most uncomfortable couch inthe world. Soooooo, sleepytimes go bye byes.UUUGGGHHH!!!! would 20 minutes be asking toomuuuuucccchhhhhH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 8, 2005)

Well Carolyn I redid all the cages because itwas looking like a leaning tower. So I rebuilt the male guinea pigscage way from SweetPea and the girls (piggies). Then I redid SweetPeainto a 2x5 cage instead of a 2x6 cage and the girls are just aboveSweetPea in a 2x5 cage. Now it is much sturdier and SweetPea can notrattle the cage anymore to keep daddy up. I had to go through all thecoroplast to make sure there was no tape exposed at all. So I removedall the tapes off and last night they chewed for a min until daddysprayed them then they never chewed at all. Daddy had a great sleeplast night.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 11, 2005)

I am not a girl anymore cause a gender fairy came by lastnight while I was sleeping so I am MeatHead not SweetPea.


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 11, 2005)

*MeatHeadsMommie wrote:*


> I am not a girl anymore cause a gender fairy came bylastnight while I was sleeping so I am MeatHead notSweetPea.


roflmbo what a beautifullittle guy!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 11, 2005)

30 is not old, My Friend! People seem to takeyou a bit more seriously as an adult when you enter your 30s as opposedto being 20 something. Turning 30 does effect a lot of people though.It's definitely different from other birthdays.


My, you two have been through a lot with parents moving in and dealingwith cancer. My heart goes out to you. My father had cancer. It's notan easy thing to deal with for the person or their family members. Youwill most certainly be in my thoughts and prayers. 

What a lot of changes going on for everyone in the house. It's soimportant to get a good night's sleep. I hope that that can get workedout. I can't think straight and am totally off balance when I don'tsleep well. 

Good job redoing the cages, SPM! It's such a feeling of accomplishmentwhen you take on a task like that. I bet it looks great and the littleones love it. Good Job! 

Keep up the hard work, SPD. Glad to hear that you were able to get outthere and earn some money. It's been very dry around here this summeras well. The grass has been yellow more than it's been green in themonth of August. The weatherman was saying that we were in danger ofgetting our first frost last night, and the way it feels right now, itwouldn't surprise me if it did happen. Tomorrow's supposed to be 90.Load up on the Vitamin C!

As I said, you and yours will be in my prayers. I'm so sorry that yourdealing with the circumstances you are at such a young age. Bless yourhearts for not running away and being there for your family. 

(I hope those little critters adjust to your schedule sooner rather than later now that they're in the room with you.)

ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn. Wow first frost already. HolyCrap.I know that some parts of Mn got snowstorm last night inthe mountains.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Sep 11, 2005)

hiya Carolyn,

thanks for praying, it seems to be working. I got a greatnights sleep last night. I think it was just because I wassooo exhausted that a nuke could've gone off right next to me and inever would have known. (of course though, if a nuke did gooff right next to me, I don't think I would have known anyways LOL).Got to bed around midnight and slept until 10:30 this am. INEEDED THAT. ok so here's what we need yo to do, you now haveto pray for my sleep schedule every single day for the rest of my lifeso I can good sleep everyday. Gotta pray for at least 3 hoursjust for my sleep everyday. Shouldn't be that hard :laugh:



anywhooo. Mom's cancer is going into remission due to thechemo, but they had to temporarily suspend it because she got a urinaryinfection and blood/gel clots. SHe will start her chemo againweek after next so she can get her strength back and get this urinaryinfection under control. I guess he wants her more normalbefore she goes back. It's understandable. Pleasekeep praying for all of us, especially her. I am very blessedto have a wife as great as Angel. I appreciate herunderstanding our situation and her patience dealing with me in thesetimes and dealing with me dealing with everything else during thesetimes.

Luv ya Angel. You're my true light in a dark time.:heart::hug::love::inlove:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 11, 2005)

I love you DJ. 

Carolyn I know what it is like for someone going through full blownchemo and I can deal with it. But for me I got to be strong here in ourhousehold for DJ and his dad Don. 

My sister had hodgkins disease and had full blown chemo where she wouldbe sick and loose all her hair. She is now in remission for about 14 to15 yrs.

Bless her for that too. I know that Shirley will do well and hopefullyher strength will be better when she gets the chemo done and over with.She is pretty week right now but looks better today than yesterday. Shealso had great night sleep too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 25, 2005)

In the last month while I was busy taking careof mom and dad. I downloaded a free trile of the paint shop so I cantry it out. I love the program.

I was bored and trying to keep my self busy.

Here are some pics I have done.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 25, 2005)

They're great! :great:

Nice and colorful.

Of course my favorite ones are the ones of SweetPea/Meathead.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Those are awesome Angel. I love all the bright colors. You did a great job.

Tina


----------



## Lissa (Oct 25, 2005)

Aww... whata bunch of cuties. 

:hearts:Lissa


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you I would have done more but it expired a few weeks ago. lol. I will buy my self the program sometime soon.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are some new pics of MeatHead today.

This is the dog house that belonged to dad's dog Zak who passed away inJune. I took it so MeatHead can have something else to play with. Heabsolutly love it. You can find them in the pet section at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm gonna call him Michael, because I can'tbring myself to calling him Meathead. It reminds me of Archie Bunkercalling Gloria's husband Meathead, and it was such an insult. I hopeyou don't mind. Since "Meathead's" name was really, Michael, thenthat's my 'pet name for him' from now on, Angel, 'kay? 


Michael looks GORGEOUS in that bunny home. I'm sure Zak is glad it's being put to good use. 

I hope things are going well and Michael's poop doesn't stink anymore - like any of ours don't. :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 2, 2005)

Not a prob Carolyn you can call him Micheal orSweetPea. Well I found the problem. His poop still stink but whatcaused the smell to be bad was I used an old cage pan that was removedout of Abby's cage when she was just a lil bun and I put the wirebottom on top of it as well. Cause I hate smelly feets on buns. Sincethe litter pan is not deep at all and his urine and cc poops falls overthe side onto the coroplast. Me know realizing that and all thatsitting there. 

So I pulled everything out of his cage and pulled his cage away fromthe walls so I can sweep all of his molted furs up since hubby'sallergies are bad. That is where the smell came from. Now I reused thecat litter pan that I had for him when he was a bub and the smell isall gone. I only smell his poop when he poops it out then in a few minsit pretty much goes away.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

Sooo glad to hear it,Angel!!!



Good Investigativework!



-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 3, 2005)

So glad youfigured outMeathead/Sweetpea/Michael's

problem! I'm just now seeing all of this. Things havebeen a little crazy around my house lately and I've just popped in andout of the forum, only seeing a few threads. Carolyn told me about yourproblem last night and I was so worried about your bunny. I'm reallyglad you figured it allout!



Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 3, 2005)

Aww thank you Razz. How is SLG and I sure loveher costume with that blood shot eye. That caugh sure came in handy forthe scariest costume but not fun going through them nasty caughs. Iknow what she was going through my mom had it this Jan and just go ridof it over the summer. She gets one of the choking spells ontop of it. 

Thank you Carolyn. Mike is nothing but trouble bubble. I had to cleanhis litter pan out and fix his lock. I redid his lock because I usedbigger zip ties to hold it in and when you use the latch you got tofight with it. Also he can wiggle the door hard enough to get the latchopen but cant get out though. so I got smaller zip ties and mad thelock tighter too. Well I would not let him out and he kept trying toget out. I put his keys, slinky, and ball back. He got mad and startedto throw his keys around and tried to get rid of the slinky. I made himmadder cause I rehung his slinky so he can play with it more. Oh watchout he tried getting it down and gave me that evil look.ugh


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

Michael sure has a mind of his own, doesn'the? When he decides something must be a certain way, God helpanyone who steps in his way. 

What a little sweetheart. He's got such a strong spirit!

I got a kick out of that story. Thanks, Angel. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'mgonna call him Michael, because I can't bring myself to calling himMeathead. Since "Meathead's" name was really, Michael, then that's my'pet name for him' from now on, Angel, 'kay?


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

W:shock:W, he definitely knows what hewants doesn't he? What a little temper. I'm sorry but I think bunnytantrums are just the cutest. Glad you got everything worked outAngel.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 3, 2005)

Me too Tina. But the other thing that is drivingus crazy is that he loves to wait until we let him out to leave a wholeload of coco puffs in front of our door in the bedroom. The litter panis right next to it. ugh. So I know to look before I enter but my dummyhubby dont so what happens. He steps in it and gets temper tantrumsabout it. lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd rather step on cocoa puffs thanceacls or a puddle of pee. Oh hey you can tell that to DJ and maybe hewon't complain about the cocoa puffs anymore.:wink:

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> So I know to look before I enter but my dummy hubby dont sowhat happens. He steps in it and gets temper tantrums about it.lol




So who's the stupid one??? Not Michael! 
You're husband: sometimes I wantajust....



God, he'll have a heart attack when something big happens. 

Tell him not to sweat the small stuff, then go say a prayer for patience. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 3, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Me too Tina. But the other thing that is driving us crazy isthat he loves to wait until we let him out to leave a whole load ofcoco puffs in front of our door in the bedroom. The litter pan is rightnext to it. ugh. So I know to look before I enter but my dummy hubbydont so what happens. He steps in it and gets temper tantrums about it.lol


OH that's an easy one, Angel -- see you and DJ are sleeping in "his"room. Why does he think it is his room? It's justone of those bunny things we will never fully understand.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 3, 2005)

lol I think it is funny though. I laugh everytime.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

SweetPeasMommie wrote:


> lol I think it is funny though. I laugh everytime.



And so does Michael. :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 3, 2005)

lol yeah

Oh I just had him out for an hour and half. Just before he was due backin his pen I gently put his body under my legs while my knees are onthe floor kinda like when you are tickling your kids. He actually didnot feel scared much and he let me pet him longer. While I was pettinghim I gently put both of my hands under his front legs and picked himup. He moved a bit then I craddled him like a baby. Believe it or nothe actually stayed in my arms for 5 mins without moving. He is startingto be more comfortable.

While he was out my hubby came into the room to see if everything wasfine. He actually looked down on the floor before he walked in. He saidto me wow what a big poop there is and started to laugh. So he isgetting better too. I think I trained him better too. lol


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

:great:

Of course Michael trusts you. You love him so dearly and he knows it and was returning his love to you. 

Glad to hear that your husband relaxed and felt the joy that Michael has so much more in store for you. 

:sunshine:

The few things that my rabbits helped teach me is patience. To slowdown, listen to how myself, and think about how my reactions willeffect the environment and those around me.


-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 4, 2005)

WE might have to rearange our bedroom cause heloves to get on DJ's night stand to get on the big old mirror dresser.Ugh he gets yelled at everytime and we don't want him scratching up theantque furnitures. Our bedroom suit was given to us from DJ's parents.That bedroom suit was passed down from his grandmother. his greatgrandparents bought that suit for his grandparents as a wedding gift.Then his grandmother gave it to his parents as a wedding gift 45 yearsago and then they gave it to us as a wedding gift 4 years ago. So ittells ya how old that suit is. I think there is a pic in here ofMeatHead and the suit. I'll find it soon.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


>


You can click on the pic to make it larger. That is the bedroomsuit that has been in the family in for 69 years so that is how long ithas been cause DJ's mom was 64 yrsand her brother is 66 yrsold. His grandma was 87 when she died so they were 18 when they gotmarried.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

Michael looks gorgeous in that picture! :inlove:

Give him kisses for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

That picture makes an adorable avatar.
:kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 7, 2005)

Will do Carolyn. He says hi and misses sneaking up on here to make some post as well. lol.

I redid all of our critters cages last night. I cut MeatHead/Micheal'scage to a 2x3 and right next to him is the girl piggers cage to a 2x4and just above the girls is a 2x2 for Checkers who will be neutered andliving with the 3 girls. Just above Micheal's cage is 2 2x2's forPrince and Porky our piggers. I will take some pics today and post ittoo. :bunnydance:

Angel and MeatHead/Micheal


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

You don't have to type Meathead/Michael wheneveryou write, Dear Heart.  You can just type *M orMH or Mike *-whatever you fancy. I know who you're talkingabout. 

My, you've been busy this weekend! The critters must lovetheir new places. Michael gets better and betterlooking. I hope he and DJ are doing better. 

Give Michael a big kiss for me. I wish I could do it myself.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 7, 2005)

WIll do Carolyn

The critters are getting better and better for us but life in general is not getting better at all.

As you all know about my hubby's mom, grandma and UncleRick'spassings. We just found out that my hubby's othergrandmais dying. They live in New York and most likely wewill go out to NY. This is my hubby's dad's mom. Also we just found outthat dad's older brother Harold may have alzhimers.

When does it ever stop.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

Good Lord! 

Depending upon where you'll be in New York, and if you'll be there aday or two, maybe I can hook up with you. Realizing that NewYork is a big state, it may not be possible, but thought I'd throw itout there anyway.

Check your PMs. We can talk about it through there.

I'm so sorry about all the loses, Angel. 2005 was a very hard year. 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I will find out when dad gets off the phone. He has been in their area before. I have been to NY in the Rochester area.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not near Rochester. Oh Well...it was a good thought.

We can PM. 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool. THey are not in the Rochester part .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

It has been awhile since I have taken pics ofour handsome boy. We have been working with him everyday teaching himthat we will never hurt him and have him learn how to trust us more. Heis getting better and better each day. He is such a sweetheart. Heknows that I will kneel on the floor in front of our bed so I can pethim for 15 mins. What I do is when I kneel down I place my chin on thebedthen he crawls up to me and licks my nose to tell me itsok to pet me now. But the thing is that I have to stay that way for 15to 20 mins each time. lol but hey it is worth every second of it. He isgetting bigger and handsome eachday. He is very patient when we come inour bedroom and he only comes to the door when I approach to him and ifwe don't approach to his cage door he stays put until we do. 

He did bite DJ again but not as bad as the last time. It was a bit hardbut DJ told him NO that is bad. Then he hopped to me and I told him gotell daddy you are sorry then he hops back over and give him nudges onhis arm for DJ to pet him. It was love all over again. So cute to seethem 2 together they look like trouble bubble though.Oh eversince I cleaned his scent glands his poop does not smell all day and weonly smell it when he first passes it then it goes away. Sometimes itlingers but not as bad as before. We also had this guy come over to fixour bathtub and we asked him if he smelled any pets at all. He said nohe only smelled the stewer from the basement. So we asked him to tellour landlord the truth that we have told him so. Things are great nowand he is so good but funny.

Well here are more pics of him.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh he now leaves all of his coco puffs in his litter pan. I am so proud of him and no more coco puff steppin.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

:tears2: Michael is TOO BEAUTIFUL for words!!!

:kiss: 

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 21, 2005)

He is. Oh I was putting up his pics and Ismelled pine popuri spray coming out from the hallway. I looked over toDJ and he said he just left a stinky. lol So I went in to get it up andhe looked at me like what I did not do that daddy did. He did leave onebut I am cleaning his cage out because of his fur everywhere and DJ hasbeen rubbing his eyes and sneezing.


----------



## MeatHead (Nov 22, 2005)

I begged my mommie to let me be a member of thissite because I heard that there are alot of big guys like me. LikeApollo, Vash, Cali, Mouse the new one, Kipper, Tiny and many more. Iwould like to be friends with them plus other buns too. I hope youdon't mind Carolyn but you always ask about me and care about me so Ithought it would be cool to be part of this fun rabbit forum withwonderful friends.


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

Gorgeous bunny! I'm a little confusedthough since I haven't been around here very long - Michael isMeathead, right? But at the beginning of the thread, it'stalking about Sweetpea - is this a different bunny, or the same onewith a name change? I'm sorry I didn't have time to read thewhole thread, so I hope my question isn't annoying.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 22, 2005)

I am sorry for the confusion. When we got him hewas supposed to be a girl. A few weeks later I found out that he is aboy so from SweetPea to MeatHead is what we decided on. Carolyn andmany members likes calling him Micheal because MeatHead reminds them ofmeat grinder. So when yu hear Micheal it is MeatHead. I mightjust change the homethread name to Micheal and just call him that forhere to make it easier.


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation...I figured it might have been a case of a girl bunny ending up being a boy, but wasn't sure.  

If Meathead is the actual name, I don't see any reason to change thethread. It's not that confusing really - I was just mostlyconfused about the Sweetpea part and because I haven't been here long. 

I think Meathead is a cute name.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you. He is such a trouble bubble too. Hewould run around my legs until I trip over him. He thinks it is funnyso I call it Hop around the Rosies Pockets full of Posies. Ashes ashesall fall down. lol.

As soon as I walk in the bedroom when he is out he would run up to me and give me bunny kissies on my nose when I bend down.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 23, 2005)

Well MeatHead got his own stocking forchristmas. I went to walmart and got a snowman picture stocking tomatch with our dog's stockings. I also put his name on there to and itis hanging in front of his cage too.

I also took a pic of him with a santa hat on him that I made last yearfor the piggers. But the hat is a bit small but he looks cute.


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 23, 2005)

He is very cute. 

I just love his color!

I think he will be going on my bunny napping list:love:

Rupert needs a brother!!:wink:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh no you better not nap my baby. You will have to get pass through my german shp/golden retriever doggie in order to nap him.

Stay Away From My Micheal :gun:


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the warning !

Now I will have to remember to bring doggy treats:cooking:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh no. But she will really bark and growl at youfirst because she does not know you. Also she will have her paws onyour shoulders up against the wall. lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 4, 2005)

Well I have not been on much lately. We had toformat our hardrivess, swap them, dicect our computers so we can puteverything in our new computer tower.

I wanted to tell everyone that our big boy MeatHead has turned 6 monthsyesterday. He is getting so big now and such a loveable boy.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

After 10 mins of trying to ge the harnest on him I was able to take him outside to touch is first snow.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2005)

He's adorable. It looks like he was having fun.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah he did. He was digging a little bit. When Ifirst let him touch the snow he quckly jumped up on to the sidewalk.Then I picked him up and took him to the yard. He had a ball pushingdown the snow.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 11, 2005)

Lovely pics - Michael looks like heenjoyed being in the snow. I bet you were cold waiting for him tofinish having fun, though 

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh yeah I was cold. I was just worried that hewould get sick from being a house bunny and going out in the cold froma very warm house.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 12, 2005)

SPM, I can'tbelieve how big he's gotten! I always try to check in and look at yourpictures when I see you have posted, but I guess it's been awhile sinceIlooked!

He is huge!!! And he is beautiful too!

It looks like he had fun in the snow! 

Raspberry


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 12, 2005)

Meathead/ Micheal is beautiful. You are very lucky to have such a good looking bun


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah he has gotten big. He still don't like to be held but he is learning the he is not getting his way Razz.

Rebecca yeah he is beautiful and a handful too. 

Last night I went into be a bit late say around 3:30 am. MeatHead hadalready been let out earlier. So I went in to clean up is coco puffs alittle bit and he just went nuts because my hands were in there. Hetried doing bunny binkies in there too. lol Then he put his front pawson the top of the bottom grid door with a simpethetic look like "Mummieplease let me out I have been a good boy". He is such a sweetHeartthough. He is so sweet when he is in the cage but when he is out ughwatch out he is such a trouble bubble. Always jumping on the nightstand when he is not supposed to. We got a few more inches and thetemps is going up a bit more so I might take him out today. If I do Iwill take more pics. Also I will be redoing all of the cages for thebun and guinea pigs today. If I can get all of the guinea pigs cage alllined up in one row right ontop of MeatHead and build shelvesunderneath then MeatHead will have a 2x4 or 2x5 cage back. He will beone happy bun. lol I'll post pics too as well. It will be an all dayfare.

Razz MeatHead gives you a :kiss:and wishes you a happy belated birthday.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is few more pics I took the other day. Ihave been feeling under the weather for the last few weeks with my IBSproblems and teeth problems. I go in at 11:45 am tomorrow to get bothof my molars pulled out. Ugh but hey I would rather feel better thannot. Both of my molars shattered because of the way my jaws line up. Iam severly underbite not over bite. I have had many mouth surgeries inthe 18 years period. So it is pretty much decayed too.

I'll be on when I get home cause coming on here with wonderful caring fun members will help me keep the pain out of my mind. 

Nuff of that here is some more pics of MH/Micheal.

I was cleaning all 5 cages and remodling the piggies cages into atemorary cages. One of our boys is getting neutered to live with thegirls and 2 of the boys is getting rehomed. So I gave MH his 2x4 cageback instead of 2x3. He is one happiest bun in tha world when I didthat.

MH cleaing him self while I took a pic of the storage area under the guinea pig's cages/





Another pic of him cleaning himself.






While I was putting stuff away he kept staring at me for 20 minutes like that so I can let him back out. lol












Here is his most wanted poster.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

I took MH outside again today since the temps went up 37 degrees. He was one happy bun today.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

My favorite pic of the day. It was the very first pic I took and he stayed that way for 5 mins.


----------



## m.e. (Dec 18, 2005)

Such a handsome boy :inlove:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah he is isnt he.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2005)

Can I adopt Meathead. He is sooooo cute. 

If you ever need someone to Bunny sit him, I will gladly do it foryou. However since I'm far away from you (Toronto area) hewould have to stay for a long while. LOL



Soooska


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Can I adopt Meathead. He is sooooo cute.
> 
> If you ever need someone to Bunny sit him, I will gladly do it foryou. However since I'm far away from you (Toronto area) hewould have to stay for a long while. LOL
> 
> ...


I don't thinkso. He is my baby so is my hubby's. He is still hyper but startting to mellow down.


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

:faint:Michael is just the cutest little..uh..big thing. :kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 18, 2005)

I notice that in the very last pic.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Lovely, lovely boy:love:. He really seems quite happy with his harness too!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah once I get it on him then he knows that heis going outside. He loves it out there that he would give anything tolive out there. I don't want him living outside. No way not my bub.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well it has been a loooooooooooooong time sinceI have updated about MeatHead, he is now named MeatBall. I don't knowwhy. but he now weighs 19 lbs and still growing. He will be1yrs old on June 3rd.

Here is the most recent pics of him.











He has a girlfriend. My friend will be breeding MeatBall withStrawberry who is also a fawn flemmie. They look alike and both oftheir ears are cropped too. lol





I miss my boy. :sad:but I know that he is in good handsthough and I hear alot about him. Oh he bit my friends mum by accident.She was mad at first then she laughed it off. Nothing major just a bitof bleeding. lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 14, 2006)

I think it's wonderful that you can keep up withhow Meathead(ball) is doing. I know how hard it was on you to give himup, but it must help to see him looking so well and being so well caredfor. I bet he and Strawberry have beautiful babies 

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh I am sure they will. I know that MeatHead's mum was white and his dad was fawn. So he should have some whites in him. lol


----------



## Lassie (Apr 14, 2006)

What happen to the photos on here?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 14, 2006)

I was rearranging all of my photobucket accountsand the links got broken so I can't go back and fix it. What I willhave to do is reupload all the pics again.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I was rearranging all of my photobucket accounts.



I usehttp://www.holdthatpic.com/uploadsetfor posting pictures now.
It is very fast andvery easy. 

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 14, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wasrearranging all of my photobucket accounts.
> ...


I added that to my favorites so I can reupload the pics for everyone.


----------

